# 70 gto



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

I can’t find the number beside the timing cover. There is the code under the head 0075066 YS. The block casting number is 979914. And beside the distributor I have a 70 H199. How can I tell if it’s original motor? Thanks for the help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tflorek said:


> I can’t find the number beside the timing cover. There is the code under the head 0075066 YS. The block casting number is 979914. And beside the distributor I have a 70 H199. How can I tell if it’s original motor? Thanks for the help



I have read that it may actually be under the timing cover. Same place, but hidden by the cover.


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

O really. What a place to put it. Hope it there really want to know if it matching numbers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tflorek said:


> O really. What a place to put it. Hope it there really want to know if it matching numbers



The "0075066" is what is known as the Engine Manifest Number or Engine Unit Number (EUN). If you have the PHS documents for your car, it may have this, but from what others have said, it may not either. 

Typically, the month/year build of the car should be close to the engine build - perhaps within 3-months seems to be the consensus. Block, head, & intake casting dates should also be within 10-14 days of each other. You have a 1970 ("70") engine dated H199 = August 19, 1969 as tooling up begins in July/August. New production models were typically introduced in late September, so this would be an early production engine cast in 1969 for the 1970 model. This should make your 1970 GTO an early model - which could also be another way to match engine to car. But as always with Pontiacs, there are exceptions to the rule.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you have the original Protect-O-Plate, it will have your Engine Unit Number. If you order the PHS documents for your car, they SHOULD have the original EUN on them. Things happened during assembly with these cars which can be inconsistent. Your engine may never have been VIN stamped to begin with. From what I can see, I'm pretty comfortable saying you have the original engine in the car.


----------



## Tflorek (Apr 21, 2019)

I have the phs documents, build sheet and nothing. On the phs the car was shipped to dealer on Nov 25 1969. So ya sure looks like everything is jiving. Might dig a little farther thou and look under the timing cover to


----------

